# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  امر قضائى بوقف برنامج البرنامج وسحب ترخيص cbc وغلق القناة

## elbramg

*امر قضائى بوقف برنامج البرنامج وسحب ترخيص cbc وغلق القناة 




```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z3K1acKuH5E
```


المصدر :
             امر قضائى بوقف برنامج البرنامج وسحب ترخيص cbc وغلق القناة          
*

----------

